# Τι σημαίνει "σονσόν";



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2012)

Από το ask4food.gr:

Επισκεφτήκαμε τη fishαλίδα με παρέα 6 ατόμων την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή για ούζο και ψαρομεζέδες σε ένα πιο "σονσόν" περιβάλλον. Το περιβάλλον αρκετά καλό και η εξυπηρέτηση επίσης.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον σημαίνει "κυριλέ" ή πολυτελές. Αλλά υπάρχει σε χρήση τέτοια λέξη ή είναι λεξιπλασία του χρήστη που έγραψε την κριτική; Το Γκουγκλ δεν με βοήθησε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Η μάνα μου χρησιμοποιούσε αντίστοιχα το «τσιντσόν». Νομίζω ότι είναι ανάλογα με το «αυτή η τσιριμπίμ τσιριμπόμ» που χρησιμοποιούσε (ο Τσαγανέας, νομίζω) σε μια ταινία για να δείξει, όπως λες, μια «μουράτη» γυναίκα. Άρα, μπορεί να είναι εξέλιξη εκείνου του «τσιντσόν» με λίγη από σανσόν για το κυριλέ, το μουράτο, το πολυτελές.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι μιμείται την προφορά των γαλλικών για να δείξει το (ψευτο)γκλαμουράτο, το επιτηδευμένα κομψό.
Θυμάμαι και μια κάπως παλιομοδίτικη λέξη: σονφασόν (son façon) για τον ιδιότροπο, τον σούι γκένερις.


----------



## Alfie (Oct 1, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θυμάμαι και μια κάπως παλιομοδίτικη λέξη: σονφασόν (son façon) για τον ιδιότροπο, τον σούι γκένερις.



Μήπως εννοείς το sans façon;
Αν ναι δεν είναι ο ιδιότροπος αλλά ο ανεπιτήδευτος νομίζω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά το son façon δεν είναι μετάφραση ακριβώς του sui generis;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά το son façon δεν είναι μετάφραση ακριβώς του sui generis;



Μα ναι  (απλώς δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει τέτοιος ιδιωματισμός στα γαλλικά. Γκούγκλισα, αλλά δεν βρήκα. Κανένας γαλλομαθής; ) 



Alfie said:


> Μήπως εννοείς το sans façon;
> Αν ναι δεν είναι ο ιδιότροπος αλλά ο ανεπιτήδευτος νομίζω.



Πρόκειται για τα δύο ακριβώς αντίθετα!


----------



## Alfie (Oct 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά το son façon δεν είναι μετάφραση ακριβώς του sui generis;



Το Robert δεν με βοηθά να σου απαντήσω. Η μνήμη μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Το façon είναι θηλυκό, οπότε θα ήταν sa façon αν είχαμε κανονική αντιστοιχία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Και λίγη Ρίκα Βαγιάννη (από το Έθνος):
Προσφάτως άνοιξε κι ένας φούρνος, τόσο "σονσόν", που θα δυσκολευόταν να προφέρει το όνομά του ακόμα και Γάλλος αριστοκράτης.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και λίγη Ρίκα Βαγιάννη (από το Έθνος):
> Προσφάτως άνοιξε κι ένας φούρνος, τόσο "σονσόν", που θα δυσκολευόταν να προφέρει το όνομά του ακόμα και Γάλλος αριστοκράτης.



Δεν μας έδωσες λινκ όμως οπότε δεν μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας στην απομίμηση της γαλλικής αριστοκρατίας.
edit: Το γκουγκλ είναι φίλος μας --δεν μας λέει το όνομα του φούρνου, ωστόσο...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

http://gasimakop.blogspot.gr/2011/06/to.html
Δυστυχώς κανένας δεν θέλει να δώσει το όνομα του φούρνου, με «τις τζαμαρίες σκονισμένες και το μαγαζάκι άδειο» πια...

(Yes, we have the same friends...)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Μόνο Γάλλοι αριστοκράτες θα μπορούν να το γράψουν (όχι μόνο να το προφέρουν)...


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 1, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Το Robert δεν με βοηθά να σου απαντήσω. Η μνήμη μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει.



Επιτρέψτε μου: "sans facons" σημαίνει "χαλαρά, χωρίς τυπικότητες". (και συγγνώμη που λείπει από το "c" η κάτω ουρίτσα του, δεν έχω χρόνο να αλλάξω το language bar...).

Τώρα, αυτό το "σονσον" σαν να το έχω δει και ακούσει σε τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση. Ενα αγοράκι το λέει ψιθυριστά βλέποντας να περνάει... χμ.. ένα αυτοκίνητο;;; Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι, αλλά σίγουρα λέει "σονσόν" γιατί κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα τί μπορεί να σημαίνει.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Τώρα, αυτό το "σονσον" σαν να το έχω δει και ακούσει σε τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση. Ενα αγοράκι το λέει ψιθυριστά βλέποντας να περνάει... χμ.. ένα αυτοκίνητο;;; Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι, αλλά σίγουρα λέει "σονσόν" γιατί κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα τί μπορεί να σημαίνει.



Το αγοράκι λέει ζουμ ζουμ :)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Κάτι έμαθα και σήμερα (ποτέ δεν είχα καταλάβει τι ψιθύριζε το αγοράκι στη διαφήμιση, νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάτι ισπανικό...)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Κάτι έμαθα και σήμερα (ποτέ δεν είχα καταλάβει τι ψιθύριζε το αγοράκι στη διαφήμιση, νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάτι ισπανικό...)






Πάντως, το μόνο _σονσόν_ (επιεικώς...) αρτοποιείο που γνωρίζω να έκλεισε στην Ερυθραία είναι το Eric Kayser. Τώρα, γιατί να μη μπορεί να το προφέρει Γάλλος αριστοκράτης (αν φυσικά μιλάμε για το ίδιο), μόνο η κυρία Βαγιάννη ξέρει. 

Άσε που εδώ είδα ένα τη μυστική συνταγή του _*υγρού προζύμι*_ και κουφάθηκα...


----------



## Themis (Oct 1, 2012)

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα άσχετο, αλλά δεν πρέπει να κρύβουμε τίποτα απ' τον λαό. :inno:
Το "σονσόν" πρώτη φορά το ακούω, αλλά είχα ακούσει παλιά την έκφραση "σανσόν και τραλαλά", περίπου συνώνυμο του "φρουφρού κι αρώματα". Αν αναφερόταν σε πρόσωπο, το καταλάβαινα περίπου σαν "όλο μανιέρα κι από ουσία μηδέν", ενδεχομένως και με την έννοια της υπεκφυγής στα ουσιώδη.
Το #2 του Δόκτορα ανοίγει κάποιες κατευθύνσεις, αλλά αδυνατώ να εισφέρω κάτι τεκμηριωμένο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η μάνα μου χρησιμοποιούσε αντίστοιχα το «τσιντσόν». Νομίζω ότι είναι ανάλογα με το «αυτή η τσιριμπίμ τσιριμπόμ» που χρησιμοποιούσε (ο Τσαγανέας, νομίζω) σε μια ταινία για να δείξει, όπως λες, μια «μουράτη» γυναίκα. Άρα, μπορεί να είναι εξέλιξη εκείνου του «τσιντσόν» με λίγη από σανσόν για το κυριλέ, το μουράτο, το πολυτελές.



Νοηματικά ταιριάζει γάντι και τέτοιος σχηματισμός δεν είναι σπάνιος. Από σονσόν, τσιντσόν, αφανγκατέδες κι ετσά σουσούδες 
δεν θυμούμαι τώρα, γιατί δεν τα βλέπω ντιπ (τα αγνοώ επιδεικτικά) και τα απωθώ. 
Ταινίες όμως βλέπω, τσιριμπίμ τσιριμπόμ ντε Προυσαλί, λα σουσουρελά ντε Νικολαϊντί. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Πάντως, αν άκουγα κάποιον γαλλοβαρεμένο να λέει για _φασόν_ και _παγιασόν_, _μανσόν_ και _καλσόν_, _γκαρσόν_ και _τιρμπουσόν_, και κούρεμα _αλά γκαρσόν_, θα του έλεγα: «Μα τι σονσόν μάς τσαμπουνάς;» (Για να υπάρχει και η λαϊκή ετυμολογία…)


----------



## sarant (Oct 1, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου: "sans facons" σημαίνει "χαλαρά, χωρίς τυπικότητες". (και συγγνώμη που λείπει από το "c" η κάτω ουρίτσα του, δεν έχω χρόνο να αλλάξω το language bar...).



Και είχε περάσει στα ελληνικά ως σαν φασόν ή σαν-φασόν, σε σημείο που να το έχουν τα παλαιότερα λεξικά (έως και τον Πάπυρο). Και σανφασονισμό έχω δει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η μάνα μου χρησιμοποιούσε αντίστοιχα το «τσιντσόν».


Την ίδια ώρα στα Σέρρας: τσιντσόνι = σπουργίτι (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10251-songbird-pie&p=126905&viewfull=1#post126905)


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2012)

...
Well, the poor fellows don't have a cat in hell's chance against the hoity-toity in this thread. :)


----------



## erenta (Jun 28, 2021)

Μήπως το «σονσόν» προέρχεται με παραφθορά από το γαλλικό «chanson» (τραγούδι);


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2021)

Πώς κι έχω ξεχάσει να γράψω ότι εγώ μόνο αυτό το «σονσόν» ξέρω και προσπαθώ από το 1971 να καταλάβω τι γυρεύει εκεί.


----------



## escapaki (Aug 26, 2021)

Συμπτωματικά, άκουσα κι εγώ αυτή τη λέξη προσφάτως, "να, μωρέ, η Τάδε, μια σον σον", και αναρωτήθηκα. Γκουγκλάροντας (σχεδόν ανεπιτυχώς) βρήκα μια ενδιαφέρουσα ερμηνεία. Τουλάχιστον ταιριάζει στην "σον σον" κυρία για την οποία μου μιλούσαν . Δείτε στις πληροφορίες της σελίδας.


----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2021)

Πολλά θαυμαστικά και λατινικό ερωτηματικό η Θεσσαλονικιά κυρία.


----------



## pontios (Aug 28, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Από το ask4food.gr:
> 
> Επισκεφτήκαμε τη fishαλίδα με παρέα 6 ατόμων την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή για ούζο και ψαρομεζέδες σε ένα πιο "σονσόν" περιβάλλον. Το περιβάλλον αρκετά καλό και η εξυπηρέτηση επίσης.


"σονσόν" = sans son = χωρίς ήχο, σιωπηλός, βουβός;
"σονσόν περιβάλλον" = σιωπηλό περιβάλλον, _αθόρυβο περιβάλλον_;



Egyptiotissa said:


> Τώρα, αυτό το "σονσον" σαν να το έχω δει και ακούσει σε τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση. Ενα αγοράκι το λέει ψιθυριστά βλέποντας να περνάει... χμ.. ένα αυτοκίνητο;;; Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι, αλλά σίγουρα λέει "σονσόν" γιατί κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα τί μπορεί να σημαίνει.


το αγοράκι μπορεί να ψιθύριζε ... "αθόρυβο αυτοκίνητο;"


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2021)

Καμία σχέση με το «αθόρυβο» και το «sans son».

Όπως έχουμε πει, είναι το κυριλέ, το καθωσπρέπει, το κομιλφό. Το βλέπω να περιγράφει και συζητήσεις 

Φέρνω μερικά φρέσκα παραδείγματα:

Το περασμένο Σάββατο με κάλεσε στο σπίτι της η Δήμητρα […] για σον σον, κοζερί και μαγείρεμα (σκάω που δε φωτογράφισα το υπέροχο καδράκι).
Αυταααά… Φάγανε, ήπιανε, γελάσανε, κάνανε σον – σον, φύγανε.
Θα σκορπάτε λάμψη και ψευδείς υποσχέσεις με σον σον και μπίρι μπίρι.
Δεν πηγαίνεις για κουβεντούλα και σον σον, περιμένει να έχεις αποφασίσει τι χρώμα θέλεις και απλά να το διαλέξεις από τον κατάλογό της.
Δεν σε νοιάζει τι θα πουν οι «σον σον» και οι ψευτοηθικολόγοι.
Όχι ότι είμαστε τίποτα τύποι σον σον με τα γαλλικά και τα μπαλέτα μας και πάμε λόγω ονόματος, τουναντίον (βέβαια η Στέλλα και η Λένα κάτι γαλλικά τα μιλάνε).
Αν το επόμενο σουαρέ (καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων) έχει προγραμματιστεί για το μπαλκόνι της κολλητής στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, πίστεψέ με κανείς δεν περιμένει από σένα να είσαι σον-σον.
Ένα άλλο που δεν τους αρέσει καθόλου [στις γυναίκες] είναι η λέξη «ρε». Με το «βρε» δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Από τη άλλη όμως ούτε οι σον-σον ατάκες τους μαγεύουν.
Η ίδια είχε υιοθετήσει υποδειγματικό τρόπο ντυσίματος ο οποίος ήταν πλήρως εναρμονισμένος με το «σον σον» λεξιλόγιό της.
Νιώθεις οικεία και μπορείς να εκφραστείς χωρίς περιορισμούς και «σον σον» περιτυλίγματα.
η Τατιάνα στο Star φέρνει την Βανδή και μαζί οι δύο σον σον κυρίες, μας δείχνουν πώς γυμνάζονται στα πολυτελή τους σπίτια!
Πολύ φλούφλης, πολύ "σον σον", πολύ έξω από την ψυχολογία τη δική μου

Και λίγη Μουτίδου:
Είσαι λαίμαργο ον ή απλά σον σον;


----------



## pontios (Aug 28, 2021)

_"sans sens" _pour moi 
... it could also mean "tawdry," "showy," "flashy" .... something that looks impressive on the outside (or is meant to impress), but has no real value or no real meaning beyond that, i.e., it is "sans sense" in English? ... just decorative, impractical nonsense, extravagant flamboyance, etc ... "φανταχτερό" in Greek.
It could also be ascribed to someone who's "over the top" and flamboyant or has extravagant tastes? I'm guessing, of course - and just throwing it out there, in case my "brain seed" germinates.
The opposite of "sensible shoes," as an example.


----------



## cougr (Aug 28, 2021)

Γνωρίζουμε από πότε περίπου χρονολογείται η λέξη; Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι πρόσφατη.


----------



## pontios (Aug 29, 2021)

nickel said:


> Και λίγη Μουτίδου:
> Είσαι λαίμαργο ον ή απλά σον σον;


... εξηγεί το "σον σον" χρησιμοποιώντας τη γαλλική φράση ... "_sans sens_ de la patrie" (= "no sense of homeland") ... που ίσως αναφέρεται σε αυτούς τους λαίμαργους που δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για τη πατρίδα τους ή και για τον διπλανό τους που "πεθαίνει της πείνας, _αρκεί η κοιλιά τους να είναι γεμάτη_".
Έτσι το εξηγεί αυτή.

Αλλά, βρήκαμε τη λύση, νομίζω : "σον σον" = sans sens.


Δυο παραδείγματα:

... tout simplement satisfaire la cupidité de certains autorités à caractère iconoclaste "sans sens de la patrie" ni du bien-être des autres

... La semaine dernière, M. Ayrault avait traité M. Depardieu d\u2019être minable, "sans sens de la patrie," après que l\u2019acteur eut annoncé qu\u2019il ...


----------



## pontios (Aug 29, 2021)

"σον σον" = pretentious and shallow people who are interested in surface-level, meaningless things like gossip, etc ...and who just care about themselves and their own wellbeing?


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2021)

pontios said:


> Αλλά, βρήκαμε τη λύση, νομίζω : "σον σον" = sans sens.


Προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω πολύ ότι η λύση είναι τόσο περίπλοκη. Ή ότι την κρατούσε η Μουτίδου τόσον καιρό.

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη (που δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι έχει περισσότερο βάρος από τη γνώμη της Μουτίδου) είναι ότι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί το ηχομιμητικό για να περιγράψει ανθρώπους που πετάνε πολλά γαλλικά στην ομιλία τους, με πολλές λέξεις που τελειώνουν σε «σον»:

φασόν, γκαρσόν, καλσόν, μανσόν, τιρμπουσόν, κρεασιόν, κονσομασιόν, Κομισιόν, πανσιόν, les passions και Εντίτ Κρεσόν


----------



## pontios (Aug 30, 2021)

Πάντως, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό το "σον σον" (και τα πολλά γαλλικά στην ομιλία) είναι ενδεικτικό μιας ελαφριάς (ή και βαριάς) δόσης επιτήδευσης και επιδεικτικότητας (το "σον σον" χρησιμοποιείται συνεκδοχικά);


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2021)

Μα πού το βρήκε το sans sens de la patrie, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια σύναψη στα γαλλικά, εξού και το γκούγκλ έχει μόνο δύο αποτελέσματα. Προφανώς είναι ηχομιμητική έκφραση, όπως είπαν παραπάνω πολλοί συλλεξιλόγοι :)


----------



## pontios (Sep 3, 2021)

... δεν είχα την υπομονή να την ακούσω από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος (she is a motormouth), αλλά τώρα που συνέχισα το βίντεο ...
I think she's differentiating between the overeaters (the common folk who live to eat), and the fastidious types who pay excessive attention to their personal tastes and appearance (who are "picky" eaters - who are very selective in what they choose to eat - and are slim as a result).

the fastidious types have no sense of how the common man thinks - I think that's what she meant with "no sense of the homeland/sans sens de la patrie" = "no sense of how their average compatriot thinks?"

... συμφωνώ - είναι ηχομιμητική έκφραση (που αναφέρεται σε λέξεις που τελειώνουν σε «σον», και σε ανθρώπους που τις πετάνε).


----------

